# What's your favorite sandalwood blend?



## BlackDog (Feb 11, 2018)

I bought a bottle of Sandalwood FO from WSP, and it's been sitting around here a couple months.  I've decided to put it to use - I'm going to split a batch and use straight sandalwood on half and (in case that is a little too "manly" smelling for me and I have to give all that to my husband) I'd like to try the other half in a blend of some kind. I've got lots of scents around to try, but what's your favorite blend?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 11, 2018)

ZANY’S CIN GIN PATCH - Guys love this soap in the shower!

1 part Clove EO + Cinnamon EO*
2 parts Cedarwood VA EO (to round off)
4 parts Sandlewood FO (Sub for Patchouli EO)
8 parts Ginger Essence (Origins Type) FO

**Mix 1 part *Clove Bud EO* + 3 parts *Cinnamon Bark EO*  then add 1 part of this to the blend.   Note: Mix up a batch of this blend and use it (with a light touch since both are "heaters" in soap and "sensitizers" for skin) whenever a blend calls for clove or cinnamon or both.

If you try it, let me know how you like it.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 11, 2018)

I love sandalwood and find it blends well with just about anything. One favorite is with neroli or orange blossom, add in a little of something fruity like pear, and if you have it a little champagne and/or Amber.


----------



## lsg (Feb 12, 2018)

I like Crafters Choice Oakmoss and Sandalwood; it is a blend from WSP.  Here is a good masculine blend that I got  from Rainbow Meadows,  3 parts sandalwood, 1 part myrrh, 1 part frankincense, 1 part patchouli.  I use essential oils for everything except the sandalwood in that blend.  Sandalwood EO is so expensive that I use a good sandalwood FO in the blend.


----------



## Carol Khoo (Mar 6, 2018)

BlackDog said:


> I bought a bottle of Sandalwood FO from WSP, and it's been sitting around here a couple months.  I've decided to put it to use - I'm going to split a batch and use straight sandalwood on half and (in case that is a little too "manly" smelling for me and I have to give all that to my husband) I'd like to try the other half in a blend of some kind. I've got lots of scents around to try, but what's your favorite blend?


----------



## Carol Khoo (Mar 6, 2018)

I just discovered this blend from Google:
1. Sandalwood 65%
2. Patchouli 16%
3. Frankincense 16%
4. Jasmine/Ylang 3%
Made a HP facial soap and fallen in love with it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 7, 2018)

Carol Khoo said:


> I just discovered this blend from Google:
> 1. Sandalwood 65%
> 2. Patchouli 16%
> 3. Frankincense 16%
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing it! If you don't mind and it isn't too much trouble, could you post the link where you found it?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2018)

lsg said:


> I like Crafters Choice Oakmoss and Sandalwood; it is a blend from WSP.  Here is a good masculine blend that I got  from Rainbow Meadows,  3 parts sandalwood, 1 part myrrh, 1 part frankincense, 1 part patchouli.  I use essential oils for everything except the sandalwood in that blend.  Sandalwood EO is so expensive that I use a good sandalwood FO in the blend.


I also like this fragrance but apparently my customers do not  so I am using it up for us


----------



## Carol Khoo (Mar 7, 2018)

http://essentialoilsanctuary.com/6-...-essential-oil-plus-recipes-application-tips/
This is where I got the recipe from. Go to Sandalwood Body Lotion. The amount is in drops and I calculated in percentage.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2018)

Carol Khoo said:


> http://essentialoilsanctuary.com/6-...-essential-oil-plus-recipes-application-tips/
> This is where I got the recipe from. Go to Sandalwood Body Lotion. The amount is in drops and I calculated in percentage.


Terrific Site! I'm going back when I have more time to peruse.


----------

